# Salmon Fillet ideas



## Saltygreasybacon (Sep 2, 2004)

Just picked up a fillet of salmon with the skin on.  I have never tasted or cooked salmon before.  What would you guys do with this single fillet   to make it just amazing.  P. S.  Is salmon a very strong tasting fish?
Thanks


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

for starters i would rub the salmon in extra virgin olive oil then add salt and pepper with some dry parsley and bake it for about 10-15 minutes under 350° temp. or until its done when its not really dry. Then when its done sqeeze some lemon on top serve with rice. 

I believe its a strong tasting fish


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2004)

Salmon doesn't need much help, it is a strong flavour and yummy! I have great results with slicing lemon and onion in with the fillet and wrapping in tin foil. Toss it in the oven until it is done. Enjoy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 4, 2004)

Another good way is to make a glaze out of of Dijon Mustard, soy sauce, and brown sugar - approximately equal parts of everything.  Spread on fish and let it sit for about 4 hours then grill.  It will be YUMMY!!


----------



## Robt (Sep 4, 2004)

My family likes their salmon on the rare side so I use one of those remote thermometers set to 115degrees.  That may be too rare for some so maybe 120-125.  Any more I'm afraid is so dry its almost uneditable.

Now the oven at 350 on a sheet pan for about 8 minutes per inch of thickness measured at its thickest.  If you don't use the thermometer,  It should feel just firming to the touch. Not comfortable with the touch(?); use a paring knife to seperate the layers.  Un cooked still looks like it did when you started.  BTW, leave the fish skin on.  there is a lot of Omega 3 in the fat layer between the meat and the skin.  You don't want to eat the skin and for sure don't let the dog have that skin.

A topping that I often do--my kids ask for it-- is to mix  a cup or so [all measures are or so] of sour cream [lite if you choose but avoid that non fat stuff] with a tablespoon of finely chopped onion and some dry or fresh dill plus abit of salt and pepper.  This will be coated on the flesh side of the fillet so if its too thick thin it with lemon juice.  Be gentle with the dill, a hint is enough.  Cook as above.


----------



## Otter (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't have salmon often, but when I do, salmon has a strong taste on its own so I just hit it with a little salt, pepper and lemon juice.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Another good way is to make a glaze out of of Dijon Mustard, soy sauce, and brown sugar - approximately equal parts of everything.  Spread on fish and let it sit for about 4 hours then grill.  It will be YUMMY!!


We are having salmon tonight and I was going to just broil it with some butter and dill, but this sounds really good, and I already have all the stuff.  Better go make the glaze right now, tho....


----------



## amber (Sep 20, 2004)

I saute mine in a pan with oil and garlic until almost done, then add terryaki sauce, cook for a few minutes, then add scallions at the very end until they are wilted. Simple and very good.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 20, 2004)

Salmon Italiano:

1 tbsp olive oil
1 large clove garlic
1/4 cup dry white wine
4 salmon fillets (6oz each)
1 3/4 cups (14.5oz can) chunky tomatoes with olives, undrained
2 tbsp chopped fresh basil

In large skillet, heat oil.  Add garlic; saute for 30 secs.  Add wine.  Bring to a boil.  Add salmon; cover.  Reduce heat to med; simmer for 6 min.  Add tomatoes and juice; simmer for 2 min or until salmon flakes easily with fork.  Sprinkle with fresh basil just before serving.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 23, 2004)

Salmon Packet Dinner

2/3 cup dijon mustard
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, melted
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4 cup minced fresh dill or 1 tbsp dried dill
4 pieces (2lbs) salmon fillet, cut into 4x3x1" portions
salt
ground black pepper
no stick cooking spray
2 cups very thinly sliced vegie strips.. bell peppers, carrots, leeks, celery, or fennel bulb.
2 tbsp capers, drained

Combine mustard, butter, garlic, and dill in med microwave-safe bowl.  Cover loosely with plastic wrap and zap on HIGH 1 min.  Whisk sauce until smooth, set aside.

Sprinkle salmon with salt and black pepper.  Cut four 12" circles of heavy-duty foil.  Coat one side of foil with no stick cooking spray.  Place 1 piece of salmon in center of each piece of foil.  Spoon about 2 tbsp mustard sauce over each piece of fish.  Reserve remaining sauce.  Top fish with vegies and capers, dividing evenly.  Fold foil in half over salmon and vegies.  Seal edges securely with tight double folds.

Place packets on grill (or in broiler 4-6" from heat) over hot coals 15-20 min until fish flakes easily with frok, opening foil packets carefully.  Serve with reserved mustard sauce.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's one we used to do at work.  It's great.  This recipe is from the "_Dinosaur BBQ Cookbook_".

Mutha Sauce
Yields:  3 - 3 ½ c

2 T vegetable oil
½ c minced onion
¼ c minced green pepper
1 small (canned) jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced
Pinch each salt and black pepper
1 T minced garlic
One 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 c Heinz ketchup
½ c water
¼ c + 2 T Worcestershire sauce
¼ c cider vinegar
2 T lemon juice
2 T molasses
2 T cayenne pepper sauce, such as Louisiana Brand Hot Sauce
2 T spicy brown mustard
¼ c + 2 T c dark brown sugar, packed
1 ½ t chili powder
1 t coarsely ground black pepper
¼ t ground allspice
1 ½ t liquid smoke, optional

	Pour the oil into a large saucepan and set over medium-high heat.  Toss in the onions, green peppers, and jalapeños, and give them a stir.  Season to taste with salt and pepper, and cook until soft and golden. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute more.  Dump in everything else except the liquid smoke.  Bring to a boil, then lower the heat to a simmer.  Simmer for 10 minutes.  Swirl in the liquid smoke and let the sauce cool.  Cover and refrigerate.  

Poached Salmon with Dill BBQ Sauce
Serves:  4

Two 8 - 10 oz boneless salmon fillets
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 T butter
3 T garlic, mined
1 T ginger, minced
1 ½ c dry white wine
1 c water
1 c Mutha Sauce, in all
6 sprigs fresh dill
6 fresh sage leaves
1 T black peppercorns, whole
1 ½ t whole mustard seeds
1 T Dijon mustard
1 T chopped fresh dill
Black pepper, to taste

	Season fish with salt and pepper to taste.  Use a pan big enough to hold all the fish fillets at once.  Melt the butter over medium heat.  Add the garlic and ginger and let it sweat for 2 minutes.  Do not brown the garlic and ginger.
	Add the wine, water, and ½ c of the Mutha Sauce.  Add the dill, sage, peppercorns, and mustard seeds.  Bring to a boil.  Immerse the salmon, skin-side down.  Bring to a bubbly boil for 30 seconds.  Cover loosely with a lid and lower the heat.  Simmer 10 - 15 minutes, or until done.  Strain the sauce into another pan. Turn the heat to high, and boil.  Reduce for 2 minutes.  Add the Dijon mustard, remaining Mutha sauce, dill, and pepper.  Whisk to combine.
	Divide the salmon into 4 equal portions, and plate it with a little of the reduced sauce over top.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 11, 2004)

ANyone ever cook a whole salmon in the dishwasher????  I found this recipe in the newspaper about 35 years ago and hve done it several times.  Open it up and evenly spread in layers thinly sliced lemon, carrots, celery and onions, sprinkle with fresh chopped dill, S&P to taste and fresh minced garlic.  Pour 1 cup of dry white wine over, close and repeat on the outside.  Double wrap it in heavy duty foil and seal each piece of foil separately.  After running the dishwasher through the rince cycle when it is empty to remove lingering whatevers, put it on the top shelf (separate the tong things so you do not puncture the foil, and run through one complete cycle.  Remove and check for doneness, if needed run through the rinse cycle only.  Let sit for 10 minutes, remove and place on a platter and open it up and grab the large end of the spine bone which should completely pull out clean.  Add fresh lemon and dill to the serving platter.  You can serve it with the juices/vegies on the side or pour over or put them  in a bowl and refrigerate and it is a good fish aspic for the  next day.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 11, 2004)

norgeskog, I've heard of this too.  sounds like an interesting way to cook.  thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Lifter (Oct 15, 2004)

Our family prefers salmon barbequed...

First method:  Planked Salmon
Obtain a cedar plank roughly the length of your fillet, and soak the plank 4-12 hours in water.
Using the ready made low carb "Herb and Garlic" meat marinade, marinate the fish's boned flesh for three hours (leave skin on)
Heat bbq to full blast
Season the one side of the plank with sea salt and lay the fillet, skin side down on it.  Sprinkle fillet with sea salt, pepper and minced garlic.
Set the plank on the grill, and close the hood.

Cook until its done to your own taste for doneness.  Have a spray bottle of water  on hand as plank will be burning.  Plank can be used about three times, so take care of it...

__________________________________________________________

Method #2 Smoked Salmon

Prepare salmon in marinade as above, but reducing the amount of salt, as smoke will add its own sense of saltiness.

Soak about a quart of mesquite chips for an hour.  (Alder will work equally well, or better, but you  work with what you can get your hands on!)

Bring BBQ to medium heat, then extinguish one side, and grease that side of the grill.  Place the salmon on the greased "cool" side of the grill.  Place drained but wet mesquite chips on the opposite (hot) side and allow the smoke to billow as you close the hood...

I personally like this a little overcooked, but suit yourself...


----------

